# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ultra contouring-vragen en ervaringen

## nadine02

Hallo,
Ik heb op een website gelezen over ultra contouring. Dit zou een liposuctie effect hebben, zonder operatie welliswaar.
Dit zou voor mij een goede oplossing kunnen bieden omdat ik enkel plaatselijk vet het rond mijn buik.
Het blijkt een nieuwe medische techniek te zijn.
Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee ???

----------


## Nel

Hallo,

Ik heb geen ervaring met ultra contouring, maar het lijkt me wel spannend. Ik heb wel ervaring met het plaatselijk vet rondom de buik. Toch heb ik nog niet overwogen om het weg te laten halen. Daarbij komt dat ik het nu wel mooi vind, omdat er twee kinderen in hebben gezeten.

----------


## dental

Ik ben ook wel geïnteresseerd maar zou het pas overwegen als het ook nog een stukje goedkoper werd.

Dental

----------


## nadine02

Tja ... de prijs is niet exact goedkoop.
Ultrashape wordt ook aangeboden in een hospitaal in London, maar daar kost het 1 pond per puls .... das nog veel duurder dan in Belgie. Ze konden me per telefoon zelfs geen exacte prijs geven. Bovendien waren ze volgeboekt tot einde maart !!
http://www.cjinglefield-plasticsurg....ltrashape.html

----------


## nadine02

Eindelijk ook een paar foto's gevonden van ultra contouring : 
http://www.probeautyclinic.com/info....a%20Contouring

----------


## san1974

ik heb liposuctie gehad eind 2005 poliklinisch bij Ce in rdam en zou het gelijk weer doen....ben 6 liter kwijt en was een medische redenen.de contouren zijn mooier en vrouwelijker geworden,slank dat niet[voor mij wel] maar past beter bij elkaar de lichaamsverhoudingen.Pijn?nee helemaal niet,alleen paar dagen erna,soort spierpijn...en nu kan ik alles weer in het dagelijkse leventje en ben happy....wie vragen heeft?email me gr sandra
wil iedereen helpen,die ergens mee zit met haar of zijn gewicht of figuur,of dat je twijfels hebt over deze kliniek kun je ook mailen.

----------


## Denise1

Ik heb met mijn huisarts over Ultracontouring gesproken en die zag er helemaal geen graten in. Ik heb een afspraak in Mechelen bij Probeautyclinic gemaakt voor donderdag 23 februari voor een eerste behandeling van de onderbuik.

----------


## san1974

Nou spannend allemaal zeg,wens je veel sterkte die dag en hou me op de hoogte,vind ik wel leuk.... :Smile:

----------


## Gastxyz

Hi,

I do not speak Dutch, but from what I understand you had an Ultrashape treatment last week. I would like very much to hear how things went and if treatment holds its promises.

Thanks a lot! 

Anne

----------


## san1974

hello For who is this letter/email for me,sandra or other?greetings

----------


## GastXYZ

Hello,

I think it is denise who was going to have the Ultrashape treatment?! Any other experience/advice is very welcome, too!

Thanks a lot!

----------


## sandrag

hoi,

wie heeft er ervaring met ultra contouring,dat is een nieuwe methode om af te vallen,deze methode maakt door middel van klankgolven vetcellen weer los waar je maximaal een halve liter vet mee verliest,wie heeft het laten doen en waar en wat kost zoiets,

groetjes sandra :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sandrag

hoi denise,

jij zegt dat je een afspraak had van 23 februari,hoe was het gegaan dat zou ik wel eens willen weten,

groetjes sandrag

----------


## sandrag

hoi denise,

jij schreef dat je een afspraak had gemaakt op 23 februari hoe is het gegaan,

groetjes sandrag

----------


## Elly15

Hallo Denise, Ik ben benieuwd naar je reactie over de ultra contouring in Mechelen. Elly

----------

